# our rescue



## JoCoTiel (Feb 17, 2011)

These pictures were obviously taken in the cage and with some nice zoom from my camera as not to stress the little guy out.
I apologize for the orange-nish in the pictures, my camera Hates the flouresent light bulbs.





































He is obviously not at his top looks right now but he is getting better. i can't wait to see how much more beutiful he'll be in a few months!

I am still learning, would he be considered a piebald cockatiel???
I am saying he because he just seems male to me, any good way to tell besides asking the vet when we go?

I am currently torn between two names...Felix which means Lucky in latin, or Zapisz (said zapeesh) which is lucky in polish(my mothers side is from Poland)? or i could get over ridden by my family and it will be niether lol! any thoughts though?


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Bless his heart he does have that look like he's been needing some tlc for a while. He is very handsome though. He will look different in a few months for sure. Love always does that to them.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I am still learning, would he be considered a piebald cockatiel??? *
*I am currently torn between two names...Felix 
------------------------------------------*

Hmmmm....you might want to name *her* Felicia  She looks like she is a mature normal pearl.


----------



## JoCoTiel (Feb 17, 2011)

"srtiels"! i just hit google and looked up some more information on cockatiels including "pearls", and you are quite likely right! Thank you so much!!
knowledge is power!


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

felix means happy..

she's beautiful, congratulations


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

What a gorgeous looking lady you have there


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Aw she's lovely and I bet she'll become even more beautiful


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful girl! Cant wait to see how she turns out after she gets some TLC.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Very pretty girl! Can't wait when she gets completely comfortable in her new home.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is cute  I think Felix is a cute name even for a girl


----------



## Martha (Feb 14, 2011)

I can't wait to see her a few months from now. I love it when animals are rescued.


----------



## JoCoTiel (Feb 17, 2011)

we have decided to go with the name "Sway"... i was overridden by the hubby


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

JoCoTiel said:


> we have decided to go with the name "Sway"... i was overridden by the hubby


That reminds me of the movie Gone in 60 seconds. I love that movie! Love the name too!


----------



## JoCoTiel (Feb 17, 2011)

pknight1120 said:


> That reminds me of the movie Gone in 60 seconds. I love that movie! Love the name too!


yep that is where it partly came from...that and she sways when she is falling asleep lol!


----------

